# Does IPN2220 work in Linux?

## choisy

I just got a new laptop, it's an ACER Aspire 1522WLMi. All of its hardware seems Linux friendly, but the wireless card. It's an obscure chipset I had never heard of before: an IPN2220. I have the windows drivers (INF and SYS files), do you guys think I will get this working with ndiswrapper?? Or is this chipset supported by any sort of Linux driver?? Thanks for any help... WiFi is a must for me, I need to make sure before I install Linux... I'm looking forward for any answer and help.... thanks ;)

----------

## cluster one

Try the Ndiswrapper wiki at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List and do a search. If there's no results, check it under its "commercial" name and see if anything comes up. 

-scott

----------

## topstock

Hello,

first of all your kernel has to support the card. I use coldplug and hotplug, too.

 Location:                                                             

       -> Device Drivers                                                   

         -> Network device support                                        

           -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                     

             -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

I activate the Modules (M)   

  <M>     Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) 

  <M>     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 et

  <M>     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL) HERMES chipset 802

        Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support              

  <M>   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                   

To get the encryption and decryption modules activate your modules in Cryptographic Options--> 

some hints about the wireless connection and configuration is in this threat: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Linux_64bit_on_HP_Pavillon_zv6000_series_notebook

I solved the problem to install IPW2220 on an ACER 1525WLMi with the following guides:

0. emerge wireless-tools

1. emerge wpa_supplicant

2.  go to http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=19517 and download ndiswrapper and 64 bit driver

(http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=435)

I used ndiswrapper 1.4. from sourceforge.net. To to unzip the driver file I used unzip. if not present, install unzip with  (emerge unzip)

you can use the faq (2.) till " -type and execute iwconfig and you should see the network state"

Then all you have to do if you haven't already is add an entry for iface_wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net and then copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

```

#my example /etc/conf.d/net

# wireless Gateway for wlan card

# notice gateway and ip-adress of wlan card have to be in the same adress-range

gateway="wlan0/10.10.33.254"

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

# identity of ESSID of the wlan router

iwconfig_wlan0="Name-of-wlan"

# ndiswrapper use for wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D ndiswrapper"

#IP adress of wlan IPW2220 if use dhcp disable next line

iface_wlan0="10.10.33.77"

# if use dhcp from router enable

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#netmask of wlan card

netmask_wlan0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

```

nameserver in  in /etc/resolv.conf

```

#/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 10.10.33.254

```

Now you should be able to: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

If it comes up successfully you can just add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file and then:

```

rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

with the command 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

 you will see the wlan cells possible to connect

To connect to your wlan-cell it is recommend to configure the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf There is also an example file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example I used and modified.

Configuration using wpa_supplicant, look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

I use WPA-PSK with TKIP and a passphrase. My configuration file of /etc/wpa_supplicant

```

#/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

#configuration of wlan0 ipw2220 with ndiswrapper

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

#Hidden ESSID of my router

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

 ssid="Name-of-wlan"

 scan_ssid=1

proto=WPA

psk="a passphrase to crypt-or decrypt"

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 pairwise=TKIP

 group=TKIP

#high priority is good

  priority=5

}

```

Helpful threats are also at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300516-highlight-wpasupplicant.html and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-125627-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ndiswrapper+wlan0-start-25.htm

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

Hope this help.

----------

## wildancer

first of all I make excuses myself for my tremendous English, I'm Italian, and this is my first one post in this language. I have on same notebook in issue ( acer aspire 1524wmli) an am64 installation, and following the guide I have a freeze in the moment in which cargo the module with modprobe, the problem verification is with ndiswrapper from sourceforge that with that one in portage (Both 1,4) mine cflags is following

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

Tanks for your time, I hope that mine post he is comprehensible   :Embarassed: 

----------

## reynolds531

Give ndiswrapper 1.2 a try. If you search the forums, you'll see that quite a few people have been having trouble with version 1.4.

----------

## wildancer

ndiswrapper 1,2  just don't supports 64 bit drivers ( Or at least this one ), obviously I cannot use 32 bit drivers with a 64 bit kernel! 

however the sync yesterday it contained a downgrade... This ndiswrapper effectively seems to be a problem!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## widan

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> ndiswrapper 1,2  just don't supports 64 bit drivers ( Or at least this one )

 

But newer versions do. From the FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> * Support for 64-bit drivers has been added in version 1.0. Broadcom cards work well with stable release. 
> 
>     * Versions since 1.4-rc2 support INPROCOMM IPN2220 cards.
> 
>     * If your driver causes kernel oops because of reading from address 0xfffffff780000xxx, where x is any number, please report it.

 

----------

## wildancer

I know that, but ndiswrapper freeze my system wen I try to charge the module! I'll try with the version 1.4-r2 from sourceforge...

----------

## s0lar

Just try a newer version of ndiswrapper.

----------

## georkost

Hello, 

I tried all af these but there is no way I can make it work. The error message i get from dmesg is

```
ndiswrapper version 1.28 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:577): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver i2220nta (,17/01/2005,3.03.12.2006) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 201

wlan0: vendor: 'INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless LAN Adapter'

wlan0: ethernet device 00:0e:9b:7a:6c:40 using NDIS driver i2220nta, 17FE:2220.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

[b]ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:651): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)[/b]

```

I try to use wpa_supplicant with static ip 

hereis the conf file 

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

    ssid="wlan"

    scan_ssid=1

    psk="my_password"

    #key=123456

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    proto=WPA

    priority=5

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

}
```

and the conf.d/net 

```
gateway="wlan0/192.168.1.1"

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="wlan"

# To configure wpa_supplicant

#wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper" #ndiswrapper

iface_wlan0="192.168.1.3"

netmask_wlan0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

```

although the above doesn't seem to work as aren't any addresses set to the interface.

What am I doing wrong?

My system is 64-bit gentoo 2006.1

----------

## stephen_in_nz

Here's my output with an IPN2220 - which works fine - I have intermiittent freezes with the driver loaded but can't track it down as yet.

```

ndiswrapper version 1.28 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:577): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver neti2220x64 (,17/01/2005,3.03.12.2006) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20

wlan0: vendor: 'INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless LAN Adapter'

wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:09:f8:61:93 using NDIS driver neti2220x64, 17FE:2220.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:651): setting AP mac address failed (C0010015)

ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:386): setting configuration failed (C0010015)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

amd64 ~ # ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

neti2220x64             driver installed, hardware (17FE:2220) present

```

I don't run supplicant , but a standard "net.wlan0 start" brings up the interface and connects.

I'm not sure your error is actually an issue.

Perhaps if we could see your routing tables and a ping output.

Stephen

----------

## georkost

Thank you for the answer.

The problem i suspect is in the supplicant as without it I can connect.

I can connect using wep. 

I tried using supplicant with wep but I think it didn't really used the supplicant to connect , but the iwconfig

When i use this

```
 wpa_supplicant -dddd -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf               
```

the answer is this

```
nf

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

Line: 11 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     77 6c 61 6e                                       wlan

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=8): [REMOVED]

key_mgmt: 0x2

proto: 0x1

priority=5 (0x5)

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x8

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='wlan'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: No such device

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: No such device

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: No such device

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

ioctl[SIOCGIFINDEX]: No such device

Failed to add interface wlan0

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such device

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: No such device

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: No such device

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device

Cancelling scan request

```

The thing is that this is a new output. Until yesterday the output was looping something like this

CONNECTING ---> ASSOCIATING

....

ASSOCIATING--->DISCONNECTING

.....

DISCONNECTING---->CONNECTING

....

and some fails between those.

I am really confused

----------

